# Forging projects - steel decorative house sign, and 01 steel clip point hunting knife.



## Chris Cramer (Sep 18, 2018)

Here are some of my latest forging/welding projects. The decorative house sign was a gift for my parents, and the hunting knife is my first knife forged of 01 steel.


----------



## Janger (Sep 30, 2018)

Chris Cramer said:


> Here are some of my latest forging/welding projects. The decorative house sign was a gift for my parents, and the hunting knife is my first knife forged of 01 steel.



Nice going Chris.


----------



## Brian H (Nov 24, 2018)

Chris Cramer said:


> Here are some of my latest forging/welding projects. The decorative house sign was a gift for my parents, and the hunting knife is my first knife forged of 01 steel.


Nice work!


----------

